
Iwant HN: Stackable CPU's - ParameterOne
I want CPU&#x27;s I can stack on top of each other to increase computing power at will.  Or PCIe for cpu&#x27;s
======
PaulHoule
1u?

~~~
ParameterOne
like this

[http://img07.deviantart.net/004a/i/2011/282/9/6/stack_of_old...](http://img07.deviantart.net/004a/i/2011/282/9/6/stack_of_old_amd_processors_by_famous1994-d4ccjce.jpg)

~~~
greenyoda
How would you make connections to all the pins?

How would you cool them sufficiently to keep them from melting?

~~~
ParameterOne
I thought maybe pins would be like a leggo, male&female, top to bottom,
silicon between the pins?? It might also be time to get rid of pins
altogether.

And cooling maybe peltier elements? or something like them?

